# hey hey



## fatmuscles (Mar 23, 2007)

lol 15 stone 6lb now, 4 lb 4lb loss in 1 week, bit more then i was planning for but going the right way, only another 2 and a half to 3 stone to go lol,


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 23, 2007)

Hey there!  Stones??  Ah, you're English!  Where is Bolton?

Tell us more about you!


----------



## fatmuscles (Mar 26, 2007)

*hi*



Fitgirl70 said:


> Hey there!  Stones??  Ah, you're English!  Where is Bolton?
> 
> Tell us more about you!



ok lol, boltons in lancashire, errmmmm, north west of england, 
(thought u new i was english lol),just  an average guy, 5ft 11 15 stone 6lb, chubby pmsl, and a err yeh daft


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 26, 2007)

Bloody English...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 26, 2007)

C'mon dude!  Give it up.  Are you a student?  How old are you?  Are you just working out for health?  Are you competing?  What's the 411???

You gotta be a little more forthcoming on here pal...  LOL


----------



## fatmuscles (Mar 26, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> C'mon dude!  Give it up.  Are you a student?  How old are you?  Are you just working out for health?  Are you competing?  What's the 411???
> 
> You gotta be a little more forthcoming on here pal...  LOL





ok lol, im 28, looking for work at the momment lol, training to get in shape at first, then  when ive got my body fat down to about 8 - 12% i wanna build my muscle size and striength up, maybe compet one day if i get big enough or strong enough lol, iffffff,


----------

